# Ruger Mark III 22/45 Sling-shot Mod.



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

For some reason, only known to Ruger, the Ruger Mark III 22/45 pistols won't allow the bolt to be drawn back and let fly forward, after a freshly charged magazine has been inserted into the grip frame. The modification to allow the bolt to sling-shot forward can be very easy to do. The first step is to remove the bolt stop assembly from the grip frame and then remove the detent and spring in the thumb button of the bolt stop assembly. Replace the bolt stop assembly and give the sling-shot modification a try. The bolt will be held back by the bolt stop assembly when pushed upward from the magazine follower button, after the last round in the magazine has been fired, by design. When you drop the empty magazine the bolt remains in the locked back position, still held back by the bolt stop assembly. Then, when you insert a full magazine, the follower button is now down toward the bottom of the magazine, so now, with the detent and spring removed from the bolt stop assembly thumb piece, if you pull the bolt backward, the bolt stop assembly will drop down from, its own weight, and the bolt should slingshot forward and chamber a fresh round. OK, it's not always so simple. On occasion the rear tail of the bolt stop assembly will bind in the pocket of the receiver where it resides, like in the picture below.



If you find this condition after you remove the detent and spring from the bolt stop assembly, and re-install it in the receiver, it's a simple matter to swipe the side that rubs with a smooth-cut file until it freely moves up and down without any hindrance from drag. There have been tons of ideas to force the binding bolt stop assembly downward by means of springs, magnets and rubber bands, and some have even tried to capitalize by selling devices that they claim, *"You must have"*. That's not so! The simple process that's been described above does work, and it works very well if it's done correctly, and it's *FREE*. :mrgreen:


----------

